# Merry Christmas to all!



## Webmaster (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to wish you all the happiest of holidays. 

Whoever you are and wherever you are, rejoice in being yourself, whether you're a fat person or love a fat person. We're all here for each other.

Conrad 

View attachment conrad_christmas2008b.jpg


----------



## DJ_S (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers Conrad!

For creating such a fine community.

All the best.


Sach


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

That is a nice pic of you Conrad. Merry Christmas to you and your wife and son.

Susannah


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 24, 2008)

The "hat" becomes you, Chief. Thanks for the lovely sentiments. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


From SandieClause and her tall elf Guy. 

View attachment GS1206.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 24, 2008)

*It's Christmas here, Merry Christmas Conrad and everyone at Dims  * 

View attachment xmas_sleigh.gif


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, Conrad... Merry Christmas to our very own Santa Claus.


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry christmas to you Miss Anne-Marie!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> Merry christmas to you Miss Ann-Marie!!




Thanks very much, Steve.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

Thinking more about what Conrad said about rejoicing in being yourself, I am going to try to do that more in the coming year. It does no good to compare myself to others.

Thank you for giving me something to reflect on.:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you very much Conrad-I hope you yourself are having a fine christmas.


----------



## Atilde (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas.

I wish you all the best things you may need.

Sincerely

Atilde:kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays to you, Conrad,
and all Dimmer's! Be blessed, everyone.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

merry christmas! and happy new year!


----------



## Risible (Dec 24, 2008)

And thank you for being here, Conrad.

Merry Christmas to you and yours, everyone!

Dee, Chuck, Bubbles and Bear


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to Everyone!

There are so many things to be thankful for at the end of 2008....and this ever-growing (heh heh) community and all the friends I've made here are a big part of that! 

Thank you, Conrad, for giving us all a place to be ourselves.


----------



## Keb (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas, everyone! I hope Santa's good to you all.

Happy Hannukah too!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a great day celebrating!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all...and my pic? an oldie but a goodie


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Merry Christmas to all...and my pic? an oldie but a goodie



That place looks strangely familar.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all, Happy Holidays and special fat seasonal blessings to everyone!! :bounce::eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 25, 2008)

*MERRY  CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays Everyone!

Hope you all have a wonderful day no matter where you are 

Hugs,
Heather 

View attachment Picture 014.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone here at Dimsland. I hope everyone has a very pleasant holiday and that 2009 brings you luck, love and laughter.


----------



## Biglover (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Thanks Conrad for this wonderful place I like to call home.


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all. Here's hoping all the Dimmers have a great holiday season and a great 2009.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas Dims! 

And Chag Chanukah Sameakh to Shosh!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> Merry Christmas Dims!
> 
> And Chag Chanukah Sameakh to Shosh!



Aww Thanks Baf. Chag Sameach.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 25, 2008)

merry christmas to all dims members...

now if you'll excuse me, Walace and gromit's new film is on.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Yule and a Merry Christmas to Everyone!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all you wonderful Dimmers!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Xmas Everyone! Its now officially over here in the Uk but much love!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 25, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I want to wish you all the happiest of holidays.
> 
> Whoever you are and wherever you are, rejoice in being yourself, whether you're a fat person or love a fat person. We're all here for each other.
> 
> Conrad




Santa Claus never looked so good!  Merry Christmas Conrad and Happy Holidays to everyone at Dimensions!


----------



## user 29874 (Dec 25, 2008)

¡Felíz Navidad for everyone! :wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and holiday greetings to all! Also the best for the New Year to all of you and your families!


Here is a harmonica / singing duet Junior and I did today...


"Oh Come All Ye Faithful"...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you, Conrad!:wubu:

Stan........love the song and the biggest harmonica EVER! Also, the dog and the cat and junior are ALL precious!

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 26, 2008)

Wassail! Wassail!


----------



## imfree (Dec 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and holiday greetings to all! Also the best for the New Year to all of you and your families!
> 
> 
> Here is a harmonica / singing duet Junior and I did today...
> ...



Hahaha!!!, Stan, that was Christmas, if I ever saw it!!!, looks
like you and "Pup Junior" had a great time doing that one!
You're a truly blessed man, Stan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 26, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> ...
> Stan........love the song and the biggest harmonica EVER! Also, the dog and the cat and junior are ALL precious!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.
> Hugs, Kara





imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, Stan, that was Christmas, if I ever saw it!!!, looks
> like you and "Pup Junior" had a great time doing that one!
> You're a truly blessed man, Stan.



Thanks Kara and Imfree! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas also, and the best in the New Year!


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

hope you had a lovely christmas!


----------



## wrench13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Belated, perhaps, but none the less

Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidyas to all at Dimensions, a truely unique place on the web, for almost 20 years, and that is saying something


----------



## LunaChick (Dec 28, 2008)

...I hope you all had a very Happy Holiday!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope you all are having a wonderful holiday, and wish all the best for the new year.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 30, 2008)

Merry belated Christmas.... and Happy New Year Conrad..... 

Thanks again for Dims... It is MUCH appreciated!! :happy:


----------

